# Gejammer zum Gildenbug



## claudina_2 (11. Juni 2010)

Gejammer um Gildenbug

Diesen Beitrag hatte ich in der Form im offiziellen RoM-Forum gepostet. Nach etwa 30 Minuten wurde er kommentarlos gelöscht.
Erst auf gezieltes Nachfragen kam eine Reaktion seitens Frogster (GM Qannah).
Da ich mir nicht verbieten lasse, meine Meinung zu verbreiten, gehe ich jetzt diesen Weg:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die meisten RoM-Spieler haben es vermutlich immer noch nicht begriffen - der Gildenburg-Bug ist kein Bug, sondern ein Feature, das (allerdings nur) Runewaker etwas nützt.

Löst Euch mal von Eurer Rolle als Spieler und betrachtet das ganze vom wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt aus. Runewaker ist kein Computerclub oder Freeware-Programmierer. Da stehen einzig und allein wirtschaftliche Gesichtspunkte im Vordergrund. Also mit minimalem Einsatz maximalen Gewinn abzuschöpfen. Und dann kann auch ein BWL-Student im 1. Semester nachvollziehen, warum keine Fehler behoben werden. 

Mit was kann man Geld in RoM verdienen? Indem man für die Geldspieler Content bereit stellt und diesen Spielern Dias verkauft. Und das geht nur über neuen Content, für den man immer wieder neu pimpen muss und somit wieder Dias kauft.
Für Runewaker sind also nur Spielinhalte wünschenswert, mit denen sich Umsatz generieren lässt. Spielinhalte, die Runewaker Gewinn entziehen oder Dritten Gewinn ermöglichen, sind daher unerwünscht.
Wenn jetzt an jeder Bibliothek nächtelang Chars ihre Schulden abbauen oder über Gildenbeete endlos Mats gefarmt werden - und zwar mit 5 Chars je Gebäude - dann würden einerseits keine Seufzer oder sonstiger Schnickschnack im Itemshop gekauft werden und anderseits viel Gold produziert werden.
Aus diesen Gründen werden weder alte (und damit für High-Lvl-Geldspieler uninteressante Inhalte) noch gewinnfressende (Gildenburg) Inhalte fehlerbereinigt.
Als einzige Massnahme dagegen müssten sich alle Geldspieler zusammentun und längere Zeit keine Dias kaufen. Aber das wird wohl nicht passieren.

Ich werde mir spasseshalber mal eine der neuen Boxen kaufen und diese 2 Tage später zum Händler zurück bringen und mein Geld zurück verlangen, da wesentliche zugesicherte Eigenschaften der Software fehlen. Mal sehen, was passiert.
Das gleiche Problem besteht bei den Codes von ComputerBildSpiele. Wenn ich mir da 4 Hefte kaufe und den Code einlösen will. dann klappt das nur mit dem ersten Code. Alle weiteren werden abgeblockt mit dem Hinweis, man hätte bereits einen Code auf diesme Account aktiviert. Und als Account zählt hier nicht der Char, sondern der Account des Spielers. Da aber nirgends davon etwas zu lesen ist, könnte man hier eventuell von arglistiger Täuschung sprechen. Oder?

Und was macht Frogster in dieser Situation? Sie sammeln die Reklamationen von den Spielern und leiten sie an den Löschbeauftragten bei Runewaker weiter. Wir Spieler werden mit immer den gleichen Antworten hingehalten, während aktiv nichts unternommen wird. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hoffe, das sich immer mehr Spieler gegen diese Abzockerei wehren und entsprechend reklamieren. Und Runewaker etwas weniger Geld hinterher werfen.

Claus Gittner




Das hier war die Aufforderung zum Reaktivieren des Beitrags

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Frogster

Ich hatte heute vormittag gegen 10:00 einen Beitrag geschrieben, der lesbar war und jetzt weg ist. Ich kann ihn auch per Suche nicht mehr aufspüren.

Sinngemässer Titel des Beitrag war: "Gejammer - Gilden-Bug".
Ich lasse Euch bis 16:00 Zeit, den Beitrag wieder zu aktivieren oder mir mitzuteilen, welche technischen Probleme dazu geführt haben, das der Beitrag verschwunden ist.

Ich werde dann entweder:
- einen neuen Beitrag schreiben (vermutlich noch ätzender) und den via anderen Forenseiten, Gilden und Leserbriefseiten weiter verbreiten
- oder (im Falle eines technischen Defekts) den Beitrag neu aufsetzen und Euch die Gelegenheit bieten, den Beitrag zu kommentieren.

Fsalls ich weder eine Nachricht bekommen noch der Beitrag reaktiviert wird, dann werte ich das als Zustimmung zum Inhalt meines Beitrags.

Sollte Frogster auf die Idee kommen, mir mein Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung streitig zu machen, dann werde ich auch darauf reagieren.

Claus

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und das die antwort des GMs:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo,

bitte lies dir einfach einmal die Forenregeln durch, gegen die du mit deinem Beitrag verstoßen hast. Diffamierungen und Unterstellungen sind nicht erwünscht. Freie Meinungsäußerung hin oder her, du befindest dich hier in unserem Forum, worin wir Hausrecht haben und indem sich an unsere Regeln gehalten werden muss.

Grüße
Quannah

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Und jetzt?


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (11. Juni 2010)

Frogster kann halt keine Kritik ab. -.-*


----------



## Galdera (11. Juni 2010)

Damit sind sie nicht die einzigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (11. Juni 2010)

Die erhören dich nicht. Wenns dich wirklich so stört dann lösche das Spiel RoM und gut ist.


----------



## IBademeisterI (11. Juni 2010)

Traurig aber wahr dein beitrag. Das einzige was wir tun können ist wirklich kein (bzw. weniger) echtes geld in das spiel zu stecken. Ich persönlich verfolge dieses ziel sowieso schon seitdem ich spiele und bin auch gut ohne echtes geld zurrecht gekommmen.


----------



## Blindolina (11. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub nicht das es absicht ist von Frogster/Runewaker es ist nur Unfähigkeit angekündigte neue Spielinhalte fehlerfrei und ohne neue Fehler zu verursachen zu programmieren.

Wenn sie sehen das es Missbraucht würde , dann würde man es einfach deaktivieren , so wie den Gold/Diahandel.

Wenn es nur ums Geld für Frogster/Runewaker ginge, so hätte man diesen Spielinhalt nie eingebaut.
Aber es gibt ja Sachen die man nur in der Gildenburg aufstellen kann aus dem itemshop, wie die Brunnen .... , also doch was zum Geldverdienen.


----------



## Selmorphin (11. Juni 2010)

Stellt euch mal vor: 
Ihr bringt alle RoM-Spieler dazu kein Geld mehr reinzustecken. Alle holen sich die Items irgendwie sonst... Runewaker/Frogster (Ich kenne den Unterschied nicht) verdient nichts mehr...
*ironie ein* Die werden dann garantiert alles fixen was sie (deiner Meinung nach) vorher absichtlich buggy gelassen haben und plötzlich zum laufen bringen.... *Ironie aus* Hallo? das spiel wird eingehen und euer Geld was ihr schon reingesteckt habt wird futsch sein... für immer... und alle die eigentlich (mehr oder weniger) zufrieden waren haben dann den Ansch...ss weil ihr Spiel weg ist... Es gibt Leute, die kennen das Spiel noch so, dass man manche Quests auf Koreanisch oder Chinesisch oder was das auch immer war lesen musste... Es gab riesen Fortschritte... und die wird es laufend wieder geben... ihr braucht halt Geduld und das scheint MAngelware zu sein...
Ich hab mich auch genervt, weil bei Lord of the Rings: Conquest die I-Net-Server runtergefahren wurden... Aufm Spiel steht zwar, dass man es online spielen kann, aber das ist Pech und man kommt drüber weg...

Wenn Frogster den Server 24h runterfährt um Fixes/Patches draufzuspielen dreht die Community durch... "Ich hau ab von dem blöden Spiel" kommt dann häufiger, als wenn sie die Sachen halbfertig draufkloppen und dafür den Server nur 10h unten haben und immer ein wenig nachfixen...

RoM braucht halt auch seine Zeit um sich zu entwickeln... Bedenkt, es ist erst ein Jahr alt...

MFG Selmo


----------



## Syndry (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Jungs absichtlich Bugs belassen um damit Geld zumachen.

Desweitern glaub ich nicht das sie das große Geld mit den Schulden-Tilgungs-Gerümpel machen oder mit den Büchern für die Handwerke.
Spieler im Endlv ist es bestimmt egal ob sie Schulden haben und wenn nicht werden sie bestimmt kein Geld für solche Items ausgeben.

Ich persönlich kenne auch keinen der sich solche Items gekauft hat die meisten geben lieber ihre TQ ab um die Schulden los zuwerden. 

Meinungsfreiheit ist wichtig aber man sollte schon dauf achten ob man sie nicht missbraucht und Leute zu unrecht denunziert.


MfG
Syndry


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Bugfixes mal so viel: Spiele heutzutage sind um einiges komplexer als sie es früher waren. Es ist nicht einfach so, als ob man nur 3 Zeilen Code in einer DLL ändern müsste und alles ist fein. WoW hat zum Beispiel über 5.5 Millionen Zeilen Code, Windows 3.1 hatte damals aber nur ungefähr 3.1 Millionen Zeilen Code.

Zudem ist ein Programmierer, der die Bugs in seinem Projekt behalten will, so wie ein Gynekologe, der Gyrophil ist. Soetwas gibt es nicht!


----------



## Syndry (12. Juni 2010)

Was ist den Gyrophil?

ich hab es gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Powershot (18. Juni 2010)

Wenn ein Bug 2-3 Wochen besteht und dann gefixt wird, o.K., aber wenn er mehrere Monate bekannt ist, nicht behoben wird und trotzdem immer neue Inhalte eingebaut werden, dann ist das in meinen Augen nicht mehr verzeihbar.
Ich werde zwar sicherlich in der Minderheit sein, weil sabbernde propubertierende Kiddies weiter Euros ihrer Eltern in das Spiel stecken werden, um dann mit ihren Imba-Chars posieren zu können, aber ich werde erst dann wieder Euros in das Spiel investieren, wenn die Burg bugfrei ist.


----------



## Syndry (18. Juni 2010)

Powershot schrieb:


> Wenn ein Bug 2-3 Wochen besteht und dann gefixt wird, o.K., aber wenn er mehrere Monate bekannt ist, nicht behoben wird und trotzdem immer neue Inhalte eingebaut werden, dann ist das in meinen Augen nicht mehr verzeihbar.
> Ich werde zwar sicherlich in der Minderheit sein, weil sabbernde propubertierende Kiddies weiter Euros ihrer Eltern in das Spiel stecken werden, um dann mit ihren Imba-Chars posieren zu können, aber ich werde erst dann wieder Euros in das Spiel investieren, wenn die Burg bugfrei ist.



Warum muß eigendlich immer über die jüngeren Spieler hergezogen werden und immer alle über einen Kamm scheren?
Es gibt bestimmt auch genug Erwachsene Spieler die unsummen an Euros in das Spiel stecken.

Ohne die "Kiddies" wär die Com bei weitem nicht so groß wie sie jetzt ist, damit bereichern sie das Spiel ja auch.
Proleten, Egomanen, Poser und und und gibt es in jeder alters Klasse.

Ich würde gern wissen wie oft mir in Game schon ein Kiddie geholfen und zur Seite gestanden hat, warscheinlich öfter als ein Erwachsener.

Man kann doch nicht seine eigene unzufriedenheit immer auf den Schultern der andern ablegen.


----------



## WilliWinzig (18. Juni 2010)

"Was ist den Gyrophil?"


"http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argyrophil"
DAS dürfte aber nicht gemeint sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Frei übersetzt würde ich sagen, bewegungsliebend. In diesem Falle ist eher "Fummelsüchtig" zutreffend.


----------



## Darth Davarus (18. Juni 2010)

es kommt hier anscheinend nix mehr so richtig zustande.... also Frogster/Runewaker wird Niemals Bugs (< wenn gewollt wäre das ein Betrugsversuch und es gäbe rechtliche Mittel (die würden wahrscheinlich zum ende des spiels führen), diese "bugs" sind aber bestimmt nich von heut auf morgen entstanden müssten also von beginn an im spiel sein (< sonst kein betrugsversuch)  sollten sie nicht von beginn an entstanden sein und Frogster/Runewaker sie jetzt "eingebaut" hat wäre es auch ein betrugsversuch.) ich gehe aber nach der vom cläuschen geposteten reaktion des C/GM aus das dieser Bug bekannt ist und wir wahrscheinlich mit dem bestätigen der agb´s die genehmigung erteilt haben. das jede fast jede kritik vom Frogster/Runewaker gelöscht wird ist klar wenn du ein eigenes forum hast lässt du dich ja auch nich mit vorurteilen bombadieren und es ist dann auch ihr gutes recht diesen beitrag zu löschen. im endeffekt bringt es eh nix es denen zu sagen sie antworten nahezu immer so wie in der reaktion die uns cläuschen gepostet hat. ergo was lernen wir daraus? alle brav nicht RoM zocken damit die pleite gehen?!? xD wer dafür bis jetzt auch nur einen ct investiert hat wird nicht mitmachen. es is schön das sich mal jemand gedanken drum macht aber es nützt nix. schreib ein eigenes game und versuch wirtschaftliche gewinne hervorzubringen wenn das spiel solche "bugs" nich hätte es würde wahrscheinlich nicht gehen und damit merken wir wieder deutsches gesetz --> blödes gesetz man kann ihnen rechtlich lediglich ( sollte es der wahrheit entsprechen) betrugsversuch und betrug vorwerfen welches dann ein ewigen rechtsstreit hätte und du wärst meist gehasster mensch der com. 

achja zu eurer kiddie sache da: bin einer von diesen wenn ihr so wollt habe auch dias gekauft und mir sie sonst ingame übers ah geholt was jetzt ja nicht mehr funzt das führt wieder dazu das mehr leute dias für € kaufen und wir wären wieder beim thema. mein char is nich posens wert da ich besseres zu tun hab mit meinem geld. am anfang macht man es einfach (viele jedenfalls) das spiel is neu es is spannend und macht spaß und um vorwärts zu kommen kauft man dann dias bei den fröschen hab ich gemacht wird das spiel aber langweiliger und/oder im rl is mehr los mekrt man ganz schnell das das nich das wichtigste is.

PS: ich halte nix von Absätzen Zeichensetzung oder Rechtschreibung da das ier kein brief an meinen deutschlehrer is xD viel spaß beim kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (18. Juni 2010)

@ darth davarus...don't use drugs!


----------



## Kæran (19. Juni 2010)

Mann muss sich einfach damit abfinden das RoM *kein* f2p Game ist.


----------



## Mayestic (19. Juni 2010)

Ich finde das mal wieder sehr spaßig hier. 
Klar ist RoM ein F2P Spiel nur will so lahm keiner spielen. Bzw nicht sehr viele. 
Also meinen alle sie MÜSSEN bezahlen, FALSCH sie WOLLEN bezahlen damit es SCHNELLER geht, damit es LEICHTER wird, damit man mehr SPASS hat und weniger FARMEN muss.
Spielt das Spiel ohne Geld, es geht. 
Den Beitrag vom GM hätte der GM sich auch sparen können. So wie er das schreibt hört sich das mehr nach Willkür als nach Hausrecht an. 
Aber egal ist halt ein *SORRY* Arschloch das eben nur seinen Job macht und ihn nicht verlieren will. 

Das einzige das was bringt ist das Spiel zu löschen oder aber den wahnwitzigen Versuch zu starten die Jungs zu verklagen.
Wobei letzteres im Alleingang wohl ein Schuss ins Klo wird. Also Sammelklage bzw erstmal nen Anwalt aufsuchen.
Würde mich schon interessieren ob sie es wirklich zu einem handfesten Rechtsstreit kommen lassen würden. 

Eine Schlagzeile in einer Spielezeitschrift wie z.B. " Spieler verklagen Frogster " wäre mal sicherlich geschäftsschädigend. Das würde Geld kosten und da Geld hier scheinbar im Fordergrund steht evtl die einzige Chance da was zu bewirken.
Erst wenn die Einnahmen sinken und zwar dauerhaft und so das es weh tut könnte sich was ändern.
Bis dahin wird lediglich brav neuer verbugter Content hinterhergeschoben und die alten Bugs "ignoriert".

MFG


----------



## thefeldman (19. Juni 2010)

@ Dart Davurs Ich glaube, ich stimme dir zu. Leider kann ich das nicht genau bestimmen. ZItat "ich halte nix von Absätzen Zeichensetzung oder Rechtschreibung da das ier kein brief an meinen deutschlehrer is xD" Die deutsche Rechtschreibung ist nicht für deinen Deutschlehrer gedacht, sondern dafür, dassm an sich verständlich ausdrückt. Bitte für die Zukunft: ein wenig darauf achten. ICh würde gern deinen Gedanken folgen, die scheinen echt verdammt gut zu sein. Aber Interpunktion und Absätze dienen der Textgliederung und machen es möglich, dass andere besser verstehen was du sagen willst. Es macht wenig Sinn, einen Text auszuarbeiten, den kaum einer versteht ohne dreimal lesen zu müssen. 

Zum Thema: Echt eine Frechheit von Frogster, die freie Mein8ngsäßerung, die jedem in Deutschland nach Artikel 5 Absatz 1 des Grundgesetzes zusteht, derart zu ignorieren. Dein Beitrag, claudina_2 ist gut geschrieben, bringt deine Vermutungen auf den Punkt und klagt nicht an, sondern versucht eine Antwort auf viele Fragen der Gamer zu finden. Eigentlich müsste man Frogster/Runewaker wegen der Löschung verklagen. Nur weil man AGBs aufstellt und die User zwingt diese zu akzeptieren, heißt das nicht, dass die AGBs rechtlich korrekt sind. HAt jemand genug Zeit, Geld und gute Anwälte, um das mal prüfen zu lassen?

Zu den Bugs: Frogster scheint ja mehr als einen Prgrammiererer zu beschäftigen. Und in anderen Foren hab ich auch von ihrer Seite gelesen, dass sie verschiedene Menschen für verschiedene Aufgaben einsetzen. Ist ja klar, dass der Hausmeister nicht die Buchhaltung macht oder so. Also sollte es doch theoretisch möglich sein, dass sowohl neue Features implementiert werden als auch die Bugs gefixt. Andere kümmern sich um die Foren und wieder andere um Werbung. So sollte doch ne Firma laufen. Dass die BUgs aber drin bleiben und intressanterweise genau die, die Frogster scheinbar am meisten nützen, kann verständlichweise Grundlage für Theorien wie di von caludina_2. Der Mensch ist jemand, der sich etwas erklären wil. Ob die Erklärung nun stimmt oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Also Frogster: Krieg den Arsch hoch und mach was für uns USer und für dein Image.


----------



## Allexiella (20. Juni 2010)

@thefeldman: Bezüglich Deiner Rechtschreibkritik -> wer im Glasshaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. (Nicht wahr)

Abgesehen davon, gab es diese *sorry* blödsinnige Diskussion über die rechtliche Lage bei AGB´s schon ein paar mal. Habe jetzt aber definitiv keine Lust die Links rauszusuchen.

Fakt ist: Frogster hat das Spiel hergestellt. Es ist F2P, oder zwingt Euch jemand Geld auszugeben. Wenn Frogster meint, Beiträge aus IHREM Forum zu löschen, hat das nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit sondern mit Hausrecht zu tun. Wenn jemand IRGENDWO in ein Forum schreibt, muss er auch dort den AGB´s zustimmen. Schon mal gelesen.

SO!

Aus

Ende

Over

(Kaffee auf von diesen Anwalts- & Rechtsdiskussionen. Wer lesen kann ist *auch heute* immer noch im Vorteil)


----------



## thefeldman (21. Juni 2010)

Allexiella,

ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich perfekt bin. Aber wenigstens kann man meine Sätze verstehen, da wenigstens ein Grundstock Interpunktion und Orthographie vorhanden ist.
Tippfehler und manche, seit Jahren schlafende und doch immer wieder gern genutzte Fehler schleichen sich ein, das passiert. Mir ging es bei Darth nur darum, dass ich wirklich gern hätte verstehen wollen, was er genau schreibt.


----------



## Syndry (21. Juni 2010)

Allexiella schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Frogster hat das Spiel hergestellt.


Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil und wer im Glashaus sitz ( Glas wird übrigens nur mit einem s geschrieben)
... ach ja Allexiella schon mist wenn man Klugschwatzen will aber es nicht klappt ... peinlich oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na das würde Frogster aber freun wenn sie das Spiel hergestellt hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die haben nur die Rechte es in Deutschland zu vertreiben.


----------



## Rellston1 (21. Juni 2010)

Kann absolut nicht verstehen warum hier manche Geld investieren.

Mir wäre es das nicht Wert.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juni 2010)

@Rellston1: Es gibt etliche Menschen die diese Meinung gegenüber WoW, Aion, Angeln, Tennis, Autos, Roller, Kinder, Frauen, Religion, Literatur, Veranstaltungen, Musik, Kino, usw. haben. Persönlich denke ich auch so, spiele es aber auch nicht. Und ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass jemand das möchte. Ich habe auch einige Hobbys (seit wann schreibt man Hobbies nicht mit ie? O_o) bei denen manche bekannte von mir den Kopf schütteln. Man sollte sich solche Kommentare ersparen, da sie nur der Provokation dienen mit dem Hintergrund, dass es legitim ist sich mit seiner Ignoranz zu kokettieren. Oder um es auf einem anderen Niveau auszudrücken: Du bist nicht cool nur weil du denkst, dass es dumm Geld dafür auszugeben.


----------



## Darth Davarus (21. Juni 2010)

@thefeldman ich versuche mich dran zu halten ich finde sowas aber relativ schwer was mein deutschlehrer mir nun seit der 9. klasse einprägen will ein jahr hat er noch zeit xD aber ich versuche es zu beherzigen


----------



## thefeldman (22. Juni 2010)

Darth, das ist relativ einfach. Ist ein Satz zu Ende, kommt ein Punkt. ;o)

Und die Kommata kriegen wir später auch noch hin. Wir haben nicht mehr soviele Kommaregeln seit der Schlechtschreibreform, das sollte ein intelligenter, junger Mann ja wohl hinbekommen. Aber schön, dass du Einsicht zeigst. *ggg*


----------



## Mayestic (22. Juni 2010)

Schön das aus einem Beitrag über Missstände ( wirklich 3x s ? ) eines Onlinespiels jetzt ein nichtssagender ( wird das echt zusammen geschrieben ? ) Räschdschraipflaim wird ^^.

Isch nix gutt doitsch aba isch grohßes egoh. *gähn*

MfG


----------



## jeid (22. Juni 2010)

Ich denke mal MIEP!
Ne, mal ehrlich, wenn man Geld für ne bestimmt funktion bezahlt, sollte die auch funktionieren, sonst ist der ganz klar nicht in ordnung. Wir das nach mehrfacher reklamation nicht berichtigt oder das Geld wird nicht zurückgezahlt oder was weis ich ist es schlicht weg betrug. 
Wie genau die Gildeburgproblematik aussieht weis ich nicht, will ich auch nicht wissen. Ich für meinen Teil habe gemerkt das ich viel zu viel Geld in der Spiel gesteckt habe, als mir lieb war. Deshalb spiele ich wieder WoW. Ich weis es gibt in ROM viele spezis die meinen das 13 € im Monat für ein Game viel zu viel Geld ist, und das man bescheuert ist, wenn man für sowas Geld ausgibt. Die Leute sind aber auch der meinung das 50 - 100 € im Monat für ein f2P viel weniger sind als die 13 € im Monat.
Lange Rede ganrkein Sinn:
Wer probleme mit den Kosten hat, sollte das Geld nicht in der Game stecken, wenn er es nicht kann, so wie es mir ging, sollte es einfach sein lassen.
WoW ist zwar nicht so schön wie ROM aber macht auch spass, und die Communiti ist genau die gleiche. 
Wer ein Richtig gutes Game spielen will sollte Daoc spielen und gut ist. 
Davon abgesehen so ein Beitrag ist für den HIntern, zumindest in Deutschland. Wir scheinen das kuschen in den Genen zu haben. Einfaches Beispiel: Alle mekern über die hohen Benzinkosten. Aber meistens beim tanken. Wenn alle mal ne Woche Zug fahren würden, würde die DB kollabieren und der Staat und die Ölmultis heulen. Aber solange alle munter weiter tanken steigen auch die kosten.
Dagegen steht dann die Bequemlichkeit oder wie im fall ROM die sucht. 
SO, ich werde mal weiter arbeiten...
Viel spass noch in ROM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ui, ich musste doch mal edit beanspruchen. 
Ich habe da schon ne menge Rechtschreibfehler  drin, ich lasse die einfach mal stehen, past ja irgentwie zum Offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thefeldman (22. Juni 2010)

@Mayestic

Es ist doch viel spannender, wenn man mehrer Themen in einem Thread gleichzeitig besprechen kann. Da kommt Chatfeeling auf und es entwickelt sich eine echte Diskussion, die auch mal vom Thema abkommt, aber im Grunde wieder darauf zurückfällt. Ist doch schön so was. Darüber wurden schon Dissertationen geschrieben. Finde ich toll. )

@jeid Jawoll, richtige Ansicht imho. (um zurück zum Thema zu kommen)


----------



## Nusku (22. Juni 2010)

Das der Thread gelöscht wurde im RoM Forum war klar. Und den Satz , ich muß gerade Lachen, den hatten die Macher hinter Frogster auch schön früher.
Guckt wer hinter Frogster steht, dann seht Ihr das viele der Frogster Leute die gleichen sind die früher gamigo geleitet haben. KLingelt es? Genau D4O*G*.
Naja auch andere Spiele hatten Sie. Erinia, World of Qin etc. 

Wieviele Bugs gab es? Wieviel offenheit für die Community?

Und Ihr glaubt das sich das irgendwann ändert?

Oh Ihr ungläubigen


----------



## Sagmentus (22. Juni 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe gemerkt das ich viel zu viel Geld in der Spiel gesteckt habe, als mir lieb war. Deshalb spiele ich wieder WoW.


Genauso ging es mir auch.


----------



## Darth Davarus (22. Juni 2010)

Im Endeffekt wird WoW zocken am Ende wahrscheinlich noch billiger, weil man in RoM Dias kaufen muss um zu pimpen ob nun für Gold oder für €. Wenn man sich allerdings die Betrügereien seit Rausnahme des Diahandels im Ah anschaut und was das für eine "Krise" wird oder mitlerweile schon ist, das is einfach gigantisch. Es wird jetzt seit Wochen vor betrügern gewarnt, doch auch diese die schon lange bekannt sind machen immernoch Gewinn.

Und durch ihren Gewinn macht Frogster noch mehr Gewinne da die Käufer nicht mehr ingame kaufen sondern für €.
Auf einigen servern geht schon das Gerücht um das Frogster mit diesen Goldsellern und den Dia-Betrügern kooperiert, das ist nun schon einige Wochen bis Monate her. Rechtlich ist es nur teils verboten, aber auch nur dann, wenn man es aufdeckt, sprich: sollte es so etwas geben e-mails oder ähnliches zwischen Frogster und Korp. Partner könnte man ihnen so etwas nachweisen dann währen sie dran aber auch da hätten wir spieler nix von. und der Gewinner heißt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Frogster


----------



## SireS (22. Juni 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Mann muss sich einfach damit abfinden das RoM *kein* f2p Game ist.



Genau so ist es. Ich habe mal ROM angefangen zu zocken und wenn ich mit den anderen hätte mithalten wollen, dann wär ich nicht mit 13 Euro pro Monat hingekommen. Rom ist die CashCow von Frogster. Es geht da um Umsätze im hohen 2-stelligen Mio.-Bereich p.a.

Wer mir da erzählen möchte, Runewaker/Frogster bräuchte mehr Zeit um die Bugs zu beheben, der hat keine Ahnung. Es ist extrem auffällig, wie schnell Rom mit neuen Inhalten daherkommt. Warum nur? RICHTIG! Um die Kuh weiter zu melken...

Da bleib ich lieber bei Wow, da weiss ich, was ich hab für mein Geld, mal abgesehn davon, daß qualitativ doch noch ein erheblicher Unterschied zwischen beiden Games besteht.

MfG
Sires


----------



## taywaz (24. Juni 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nicht warum du jammerst aber seit gestern Abend 21 Uhr geht wieder alles in der Burg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt gehtves jetzt wieder bei allen Gilden. Mal testen


----------



## Cailin1 (24. Juni 2010)

Nach jedem Serverneustart funktioniert das Abbauen für eine gewisse Zeit, dann beginnen wieder die Rauswürfe.


----------



## Darth Davarus (27. Juni 2010)

so hab das porblem jetzt auch auch mit bibliothek usw ich will einen prozentualen anteil an ep schulden abbauen da ich selber eine gilde führe weiß ich das das 100% höher als ein % ist. so nun habe ich über 2kk epschulden arbeite in der bibliothek und kriege 6k ep schulden erstattet und werde dann gekickt^^ ja herrlich genau so stelle ich mir das vor^^ 
@jeid so ist es leider und auch wenn einige aus der reihe tanzen sind es einfach zu wenig. habe mal aus spaß und zum versuch einige leute in einer kritischen diskussion dazu kriegen können an eine art "revolution" zu denken puste kuchen als neue leute in unsere zone geportet sind kam als kommentar nur hah oder träumt weiter und die "revolutionäre" haben sich aufgelöst und denken nichtz mehr dran. 

und nun die RoM Verschwörungtheorie wie sie fast jeder kennt: Es gibt auf jedem Server eine Gilde die alle anderen weit übertrifft das wäre auf Welt-Basis wahrscheinlich Delirium. Einige glauben das Frogster diese "sponsort" oder das einer aus der Gilde einen GM-Account hat. Klingt auf den ersten Blick ein bisschen voreilig, aber wenn man nun mal bedenkt was an Diamanten in Ausrüstung gesteckt wird und was das in € kosten würde, diese Zahlen sind astronomisch und der Gewinn der gemacht wird ist noch astronomischer. Und nun für alle die Geld verdienen wollen: Wenn ein Jahrmarkt ist und die Fahrgeschäfte 1er tickets oder chips für 1,90€ vk und 20 für 20€ dann kauft man sich einmal das 20er ticket und und vk die chips einzeln für für zb 1,50€ dann machst du einen Gewinn der Gewinn der Fahratraktion oder was auch immer sinkt aber enorm, da sie statt 1,90€/stk jetzt nur noch 1€ stück einnehmen, würden alle mitmachen könnte man so geschäfte etwas erleichtern und sich selbst die taschen füllen und wer schlau und clever genug ist es zu tun und nicht auf zu fallen kauft sich meinetwegen von diesem Geld dias und euer Problem ist gelöst. Ein bissl illegal aber wenns keiner mitkriegt oder es von der Fahrtatraktion geduldet wird also in der Hoffnung euch neuen Gesprächsstoff geliefert zu haben Darth Davarus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shannon16907 (28. Juni 2010)

Darth schrieb:


> so hab das porblem jetzt auch auch mit bibliothek usw ich will einen prozentualen anteil an ep schulden abbauen da ich selber eine gilde führe weiß ich das das 100% höher als ein % ist. so nun habe ich über 2kk epschulden arbeite in der bibliothek und kriege 6k ep schulden erstattet und werde dann gekickt^^ ja herrlich genau so stelle ich mir das vor^^
> @jeid so ist es leider und auch wenn einige aus der reihe tanzen sind es einfach zu wenig. habe mal aus spaß und zum versuch einige leute in einer kritischen diskussion dazu kriegen können an eine art "revolution" zu denken puste kuchen als neue leute in unsere zone geportet sind kam als kommentar nur hah oder träumt weiter und die "revolutionäre" haben sich aufgelöst und denken nichtz mehr dran.
> 
> und nun die RoM Verschwörungtheorie wie sie fast jeder kennt: Es gibt auf jedem Server eine Gilde die alle anderen weit übertrifft das wäre auf Welt-Basis wahrscheinlich Delirium. Einige glauben das Frogster diese "sponsort" oder das einer aus der Gilde einen GM-Account hat. Klingt auf den ersten Blick ein bisschen voreilig, aber wenn man nun mal bedenkt was an Diamanten in Ausrüstung gesteckt wird und was das in € kosten würde, diese Zahlen sind astronomisch und der Gewinn der gemacht wird ist noch astronomischer. Und nun für alle die Geld verdienen wollen: Wenn ein Jahrmarkt ist und die Fahrgeschäfte 1er tickets oder chips für 1,90€ vk und 20 für 20€ dann kauft man sich einmal das 20er ticket und und vk die chips einzeln für für zb 1,50€ dann machst du einen Gewinn der Gewinn der Fahratraktion oder was auch immer sinkt aber enorm, da sie statt 1,90€/stk jetzt nur noch 1€ stück einnehmen, würden alle mitmachen könnte man so geschäfte etwas erleichtern und sich selbst die taschen füllen und wer schlau und clever genug ist es zu tun und nicht auf zu fallen kauft sich meinetwegen von diesem Geld dias und euer Problem ist gelöst. Ein bissl illegal aber wenns keiner mitkriegt oder es von der Fahrtatraktion geduldet wird also in der Hoffnung euch neuen Gesprächsstoff geliefert zu haben Darth Davarus
> ...




Das mit Delirium ist nicht unvorstellbar, ich hab Leute in der Gilde die schon 4000€ und mehr für RoM ausgegeben haben und auf Weltbasis ist das wohl eher Pravum und Delirium, da sie beide extrem gutes Equipt haben, außerden braucht man ab den  DF/ZF Content keine Dias mehr zu kaufen, ich gammel auch mit 320kk Gold rum, bei unseren Dia/Gold Preis von 17k kriegt man da schon gut dias...


So long...



LG: Shannon16907


----------



## Darth Davarus (28. Juni 2010)

ja du ja ich bin dauer pleite weil ich es nich einsehe für dias € zu bezahlen mein kontostand is nach täglichen daylies mitlerweile wieder bei 30.741 gold^^ welcher server spielst du? wenn Draiochta kannst du mir gern was abgeben kriegst auch das was ich koche^^ ( lvl 24) xD


----------



## BoHollow (1. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde die Abzocke beginnt schon viel früher. Und zwar für fast 10 € bekommt man gerade mal lausige 200 Dias *lol* Dafür bekommt man gerade mal das letzte Müll Pferd ^^ Dann die Sache mit den temporären Items die auch bei Off Zeit weiter laufen "HALLO" Die Gildenburg ist die nächste Stufe der Abzocke. Also ich werde Frogster kein Geld in de Ar... schieben. Zumindest nicht so lange sie so schmamlos einen Abziehen. Und selbst dann auch nur im geringsten Maße ^^


----------



## Syndry (1. Juli 2010)

@ BoHollow, zwei Beträge und zwei mal am jamern. Das macht 100% Nörgler.

Wenn du das gefühlt hast du wirst abgezocken dann lösch das Spiel, damit kannst du deine Nerven schonen.

Und wenn du glaubts Frogster zieht dich mit 10 &#8364; für 200 Dias oder ein Müll Pferd übern Tisch dann schau lieber nicht ins AH.
Für ein Stat über 10kk Gold was bei einem Dia preis von 50k pro Stk immer noch für 200 Dias reicht, also 10&#8364; für ein Stat noch Fragen!?
Und 50k pro Dia finden die Spieler dann aber absoluten wucher?

Solange diese Einstellung der Spieler so bleibt find ich was Frogster für ein Mount verlangt gerechtfertigt.

Aber darum geht es hier ja eigendlich nicht sondern darum das Sie Geld nehmen für Sachen die dann nicht richtig Funktionieren.
Wenn nörgel dann bitte etwas mehr auf das Thema eingehen.

Öber das was sich der Themenerstellen beschwert ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt aber dieses allgemeine gejammer ist unnötig.


----------



## kurztee (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

es wird dir nicht gelingen Frogster um zu stimmen, schreibs du noch härter sperren sie Dich im Forum, siehe die Antwort von Frogster (Hausrecht). Ja sie zoggen nur ab, Fehlerbehebung kostet Geld, aber Fehler bringen auch Geld in die Frogster Kasse. Die läst man dann über Wochen bestehen oder behebt sie garnicht erst. Neue Spieler rücken immer wieder nach und bringen Geld in die Kasse, das Konzept von Frogster geht doch auf, die paar die sich beschweren werden Mundtod gemacht und auf paar 100 Spieler kann man auch verzichten nur wenn alle Spieler aufhören sind sie Pleite. ^^


----------



## BoHollow (1. Juli 2010)

Syndry schrieb:


> @ BoHollow, zwei Beträge und zwei mal am jamern. Das macht 100% Nörgler.
> 
> Wenn du das gefühlt hast du wirst abgezocken dann lösch das Spiel, damit kannst du deine Nerven schonen.
> 
> ...




*lol* Ob genörgel oder nicht Abzocke bleibt Abzocke ^^ Ich hab mein Reittier und das wars auch an investitionen. Wenn du mehr rausballern willst bitte.


----------



## Syndry (1. Juli 2010)

BoHollow schrieb:


> *lol* Ob genörgel oder nicht Abzocke bleibt Abzocke ^^ Ich hab mein Reittier und das wars auch an investitionen. Wenn du mehr rausballern willst bitte.



Ich weiss zwar nicht was in meinem Beitrag dich zum lachen bring aber schön wenn ich zur deiner Belustigung betragen konnte.

Das du wieder schreibst und dann auch wieder Abzocke bleibt Abzocke zeigt mir nur das du kein Wort von dem Verstanden hast was ich geschrieben habe, genau so ist deine Annahme falsch das ich Geld in das Spiel stecke. Ich hab mir bis jetzt nur einmal für 5€ die 200 Dias gekauft und das in fast 1 Jahr Spielspaß in RoM.


----------



## Darth Davarus (2. Juli 2010)

> Mir fällt in letzter zeit zunehmend auf, dass die festgelegten Lootregeln einfach missachtet werden. Ich rede hier von Leuten aus der Raidgruppe 1.
> Ich will hier niemanden nennen, denn die leute wissen schon wer so alles gemeint ist (habe es aber noch nie zu ihnen direkt gesagt).
> 
> Also das Problem sieht so aus: Stats die eindutig NICHT mehr verbaut werden, werden mit eben jener Begründung gegiert, was ich persönlich nicht ok finde, da dierser Stat zu 90%iger sicherheit im AH oder ähnlichem verscherbelt wird. Bis jetzt habe ich mich zurrückgehalten, da es nur Meelestats betraff und ich kb hatte nen Text zu schreiben.
> ...


so das kommt von einem forum zu dem ich trotz gildenkick immernoch zugang habe zunächst ma an die gildenleitung der gilde FAIL!!! also wer schon so kommt xD zunächst mal wenn man eine gilde ist und es feste lootregeln gibt und zb der stat höher gewertet wird als der trage bedarf wie es wenn man zwischen den zeilen liest merkt dann is das auch keine gilde mehr sondern eine noch schlimmere gangster organisation als Frogster wer seinen eigenen membern das equip verwehrt hat versagt schön das die highs geequipped sind hilft den lows aber nich wenn die highs kerker gehen und sie selber immernoch in hdo rumhängen eine gilde is dazu da um zu hefen dh man hilft sich gegenseitig und nich nur der 1.raidgruppe die voll gepimpt is sonst entsteht eine kluft  zwischen arm und reich wie im rl mit den steuern xD.

es verdirbt einen den spaß am spiel der laut nahezu jeder gilde ja im vordergrund stehen soll,wenn man sich aber in inis gedanken machen muss ob man bedarfen darf weil man das brauch oder ob man vllt aus der gilde gekickt wird. das macht dann auch keinen spaß mehr ich finde frogster müsste es sich zur aufgabe machen 2arten für pve und pvp server zu entwickeln 1 wo sie so weiter betrügen können wie jetzt auch und dann die 2. art so wie bei WoW mit rollenspiel wo man seinen charakter spielt und sich in ihn hineinversetzt. denn ich persönlich hab die nase voll davon sowas zuhören.
fakt Frogster tut nix die server mit den gilden werden immer gieriger und der spaß am spiel bzw der spaß an der freude wird immer weniger.

so hier wird sich ja dann wahrscheinlich demnächst die gilde aus dessen forum das stand melden und dann wirds nochmal lustig.

mfg Darth Davarus

PS: mir is tierisch langweilig xD


----------



## Tyngir (2. Juli 2010)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist das ganze Gejammer !

Naja, verstehen kann ich es schon, denn über ROM kann man heute imho nur noch jammern. Aber anstatt zu jammer habe ich die Konsequenzen gezogen und nach einem Jahr ROM hab ich
aufgehört. Exakt vierzehn Tage nachdem sie den Dia-Handel aus dem AH genommen hatten (angeblich ja nur um die Spieler vor Gold-Sellern zu schützen, meiner Ansicht nach um sie zum 
Dia-Kauf zu zwingen). Angeblich war es ja nur eine temporäre Massnahme, ähnlich wie auch damals die Funktion "Ware gegen Dias versteigern" nur temporär rausgenommen wurde.

Wie gesagt hab ich nach vierzehn Tagen gesagt: Rutscht mir doch, dann steig ich lieber auf WOW um, da hab ich Fix-Kosten. (Spart euch die Flames, jeder muss selber entscheiden was
ihm gefällt und was ihm spass macht.)

Der Dia-Handel wird, trotz großer Umfrage nicht wieder auftauchen, da bin ich sicher, und wenn doch dann so abgeändert das Frogster auf jeden Fall dran verdient.

Ich habs echt bedauert, mein Magier/Priester war zum Punkt des aufhörens auf 55/55 und nicht mal schlecht gepimpt, und das ohne je echtes Geld ausgegeben zu haben.

Times are changing.....

Gruß
Tyngir (ehemals Muinin, jetzt Norgannon)


----------



## Darth Davarus (2. Juli 2010)

jo du schaffst es ich hab noch eltern die verbieten sowas. also klar ich hab wow auch mal 10 tage probe gespielt und stelle fest nich so gute grafik meines erachtens nach aber man hta ein bissl ruhe und frieden und ich denke auch daran mir was weiß ich nen minijob zu holen und dann davon wow zu spielen man muss sich nich mehr mit dem dussseligen support anlegen usw mitlerweile sind auch wieder stats verschwunden´(gelbe) und wurden gegen grüne eingetauscht^^ jetzt muss frogster diese eig erstatten ( 29 fusis) hört man aus bestimmten foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also auch mein tipp also RoM suchti :fangt mit WoW an es is billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thefeldman (5. Juli 2010)

Nennt mich einen Rechtschreibnazi, aber VERDAMMT NOCHMAL. 

Darth, bitte, nutze Kommata und Punkte. Ich will verstehen, was du schreibst. Das geht aber nicht, wenn man sich die Kommata und Punkte selber denken muss. Und die Ausrede, dass du das nicht kannst, weil es dir keiner gut genug beigebracht hat, zieht nicht. Es gibt nen Duden, da sind hinten die paar Regeln drin, die drückt man sich kru rein und fertig. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. 

Zum Thema: Als ob Frogster je was verändern würde, wenn es ihnen nicht nutzt. Dias gegen Ware oder Gold wird es nie wieder geben. Wir müssen entweder damit leben oder gemeinsam streiken oder was weiß ich machen. Letzteres wird sich nicht organisieren lassen, also bleibt es beim erdulden. Zumal es Frogster einen Scheiß interessiert, wenn wir uns in einem fremden Forum aufregen. Bei sich können sie sowas löschen und fertig. Sicher, die Methode ist beknackt, kundenunfreundlich und fast illegal, aber wir können es nicht ändern. Statt zu meckern kann man es nur erdulden oder das Spiel deinstalliern.


----------



## nirvanager1 (5. Juli 2010)

Ehrliche Meinung? Du hast n Problem.... Wer regt sich schon wegen sowas auf?!?! Nur weil 1 Bug der dir nicht passt, noch nicht behoben worden ist, heißt das nicht dass sie nicht versuchen das Problem zu lösen. Und wenn keine Spieler Geld in das Spiel stecken, dann gibts auch kein Geld um den Bug auszubessern. Verstehst jez deinen Denkfehler?!


----------



## thefeldman (5. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich habe ein Problem wenn ich vier oder mehr Versuche brauche um die Aussage eines Textes zu begreifen, weil der Schreiber sich keine Mühe gibt und bereits einmal aufgefordert wurde, das doch bitte zu ändern. Es ist doch nicht so schwer und auch eine Frage der Höflichkeit und des Respekts anderen Menschen gegenüber, wenn man sich so klar und unmissverständlich ausdrückt wie es nur geht. Ich sag ja nichts gegen Vertipper oder hier und da mal ein Fehler, aber die Interpunktion komplett zu ignorieren und dann noch zu erwarten, dass die anderen Menschen dieses lieblos hingerotze Produkt verstehen soll ist einfach eine Frechheit. (Man ich klinge als wäre ich 60+, aber trozdem, sowas regt mich nunmal auf, scheißegal, was ihr denkt)

Mein Denkfehler, wie du es benennst ist keiner. Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt: Frogster zielt mit seiner Strategie auf eine Maximierung seines Gewinns. Klar, es ist ne Firma, die Geld verdienen will. Am besten durch Algorithmen, die den Spieler nötigen Ingame Währung für Euro zu kaufen. Kann man nichts machen und solange es genug Spieler gibt, die das machen, läuft der Laden. Andererseits gibt es bekannte Bugs, wie dem ständigen Rauswurf aus der Gildenburg wenn man Debt abbaut. Würde man auf dem Stadtplatz von Varanas, Dalanis oder von wo auch immer man die GB betreten hat, wieder rauskommen, wäre es ja nicht weiter schlimm. Ärgerlich und nervig, aber wenigstens muss man sich nicht permant neu einloggen. 

So wir haben nun die Wahl: a) Entweder wir regen uns offiziell bei Frogster auf und spammen den Support zu. Dann machen die... nichts. Ich kenne viele, die mehrmals geschrieben haben und es kam immer nur eine generierte Antwort. Support = Null. Man kann spekulieren, woran es liegt: Überlastung, Interessenlosigkeit, Kalkül... Man weiß es nicht. b) wir können uns im Forum bei Frogster bemerkbar machen. Wenn da nicht die hauseigene Zensurbehörde wäre, die Kritik noch schlechter ab kann als Horst Köhler und Beitrage nach Gutdünken löscht. c) Wir können uns in fremden Foren aufregen. Das geht Frogster kilometerweit am Arsch vorbei. d) wir können uns in Geduld üben und andere Wege finden, die Aktion, die uns der Bug versaut auszuführen. Ich plädiere für d. Klar jetzt was ich meine? Kein Denkfehler, sondern ne andere Meinung. Wer Geld für Dias ausgeben möchte, soll es gern tun. Die finanzieren uns Gratisspieler (Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle).


----------



## Darth Davarus (6. Juli 2010)

mich regt es nich auf und ich bin kein rechtschreibfan!!!

also ich habe mich jetzt in eiem forum umgeschaut wo aufgrund des neuen chapters innerhalb von 2 tagen 3 spieler aufhören und andere legen eine längerfristige pause ein. diese spieler bewegen sich im highend content und sind super gepimpt usw die bugs alleine zerstören das spiel nicht aber durch normal<---|---> leicht inischwierigkeiten wo in normal ab hdo immer clean droppt is man mit stats voll aber um diese zu verarbeiten brauch man dias. die leute die es über de wc vk sind aber oft betrüger usw. also kaufen die highend spieler weiter bei frogster dias, das geht so lange weiter bis frogster keine kohle mehr macht und ich schätze mal das dann dias für fast umsonst rausgehen oder das spiel an gamigo oder so vk wird.
nun noch eine frage: gehört oder hat frogster/runewaker irgendetwas mit gamigo zu tun? wenn ja gibts dahinter der ganzen sache mehr als sich anfangs vermuten lässt und es ist auch merkwürdig das gamigo und frogster/runewaker in berlin sitzen.. sollten sie zusammen gehören wenn das einer weiß dann kommt noch ein bissl mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darth Davarus (8. Juli 2010)

yeah wir werden abgeockt wir werden abgezockt wir werden ja wir werden abgezockt *mit musikalischer stimme träller* 
also die damen ihr wisst aber das man sich selber ausrüstung dazu hacken kann oder nich?! xD
im großen und ganzen wenn man das beherrscht is die abzocke von frogster wurscht und da sie keine stellung zu den agb´s nehmen und sie für normale leute unverständlich sind auch eine gesetzeskücke mfg Darth Davarus 

PS:wehe es nörgelt wieder einer an meiner rechtschreibung!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcangel (9. Juli 2010)

Darth schrieb:


> im großen und ganzen wenn man das beherrscht is die abzocke von frogster wurscht und da sie keine stellung zu den agb´s nehmen und sie für normale leute unverständlich sind auch eine gesetzeskücke mfg Darth Davarus
> 
> PS:wehe es nörgelt wieder einer an meiner rechtschreibung!!!
> 
> ...



Ok, noergel ich nicht an deiner Rechtschreibung rum, aber was zu den neun unheiligen Hoellen willst du uns mit deinen wirren Worten nun eigentlich genau mitteilen!?


----------



## Darth Davarus (9. Juli 2010)

mit den richtigen programmen und ein bisschen fachwissen (is nich nötig hab ich auch nich) kann man auf seinem rechner seinen char finden diesen ordner dann gibt es etwas was feines was jeder pc hat und mehr darf ich nich verraten da die sonst meinen acc sperren xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schleichfuss (22. Juli 2010)

Darth schrieb:


> ich halte nix von Absätzen Zeichensetzung oder Rechtschreibung da das ier kein brief an meinen deutschlehrer is xD viel spaß beim kommentieren


... und von Manieren leider auch nichts


----------



## Johlina (23. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele RoM erst seit einer Woche, aber täglich stolper ich über Bugs und das mit low-chars.
RoM existiert soweit ich weiß, seit ca. 1,5 Jahren (nicht wie hier jmd schrieb erst seit einem jahr).

Da ich früher selbst beruflich programmierte, kann ich manchmal abschätzen womit die bugs etwas zu tun haben.
meiner meinung nach existieren grundlegende Fehler, z.b. werden offensichtlich manche Speicherbereiche immer nur gefüllt und gefüllt (und evtl. auch überfüllt), ohne sie wieder zu leeren oder nach benutzung wieder freizugeben. 
Aber die masse an bugs geht auf keine kuhhaut.

Ich bin mit meinen chars ( im bereich lvl 13..15) noch lang nicht soweit mir zu überlegen ob ich geld für dias investiere oder es doch ohne geldausgaben probiere.
Aber wenn das mit den bugs nicht besser wird, werden meine chars nie das level erreichen wo ich mir konkret darüber gedanken machen muß.
Die bugs verleiden mir das spielen, teilweise habe ich fehler wo ich stundenlang garnichts machen kann sondern nur rumprobiere, um den fehler einzukreisen um ne vernünftige Fehlermeldung schreiben zu können.

Aber wenn es schon bei vernünftigen übersetzungen hapert, ist es kein wunder wenn auch bugs nicht korrigiert werden.
Beispiel: Im charfenster rechts oben, wenn die maus über das rucksack-Symbol gehalten wird, steht da:

"*Klicken Sie, um ausgerüstet Einzelteile in Warenbestand-Projektor zu speichern.
Hinweis: Diese wird un-equip/re-equip Ihre Artikel ein. Wenn ein Artikel nicht wieder bekommen ausgestattet, müssen Sie es in Ihrem Arkane Transmutor oder Rucksack und wieder finden es Tasse.*"

Zudem werd ich viel zu oft mit der Nase drauf gestoßen, das ich Geld ausgeben kann.
Ein Spiel soll spaß machen, egal obs f2p ist oder nicht.

Jeder muß für sich entscheiden, ob er bei diesem Spiel bleibt oder nicht.
Im übrigens habe selbst ich als neuanfänger den Eindruck, das Entwicklerzeit nur in etwas gesteckt wird, was geld einbringt, z.b. Fehlerbeseitung bleibt dabei auf der Strecke. Anders kann ich mir die vielen endlosen bugs nicht erklären.

Mir ist es schnurz, ob vor 1,5 jahrem noch mehr bugs drin waren oder teilweise noch koreanische texte.
Ich spiele das spiel heute, rd. 1,5 jahre nach Releasestart und habe den Eindruck, das ist ne Beta-Version, wo die user geld zahlen müssen, nicht um weniger fehler zu haben sondern um neuen verbuggten Content zu erhalten.

Dafür ist mir nicht nur mein geld zu schade, sondern auch meine zeit.


----------



## Gecko93 (25. Juli 2010)

Die Illuminaten sind Schuld!
Ganz ehrlich: Du kannst jedem Menschen auf der Welt vorwerfen er wär nen Doppelmörder und darauf bestehen, dass er das Gegenteil beweist.
Soll heißen: Solange du nicht BEWEISEN kannst, dass es so ist, sollte dir keiner glauben. Das es so seien könnte, ist wie vom GM gesagt eine Unterstellung.
Dein Beitrag wurde völlig zurecht gelöscht. Wenn es dir ncht passt, hör auf zu spielen.


----------



## Darth Davarus (23. August 2010)

klingt richtig aber es gibt mitlerweile auch schon explizit leute die nicht in den neuen zonen speilen sondern bis aotulia gehen und auch nur dort in inis oder questen.
ich denke das is nicht die lösung zur behebung der probleme die in den neuen gebieten ja wirklich dramatisch sind, aber es ist ein Anfang wenn davon gm´s erfahren denn die tun was ob man es glaubt oder nicht wenn man freundlich ist schreiben sie freundlich zurück und sind hilfsbereit.

es gibt auch leute die für die neuen zonen makros haben wie: "achtung komme ins neue gebiet habe also eventuell kritischen fehler" oder 
                                                                                               	"sry hatte wieder crit in diesem geröll ahufen der sich dalanis nennt" oder halt sowas in dem dreh
man muss aufmerksamkeit erregen sonst passiert nie etwas


----------

